# Black Neon with white patches on him (fungus maybe?)



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

I know the black neon is not a Cichlid, however I have been stumped to figure out what is wrong with my black neon and how I should treat him.

I know the pic is blurry however that is the clearest I have been able to take on the camera that I am using at the moment.

Any help would be great


----------

